
Wing – A dead-simple, responsive, CSS framework - kbr
http://usewing.ml
======
kixpanganiban
So many of these CSS frameworks claiming to be "dead-simple" and "responsive".

From the first page of
[https://www.google.com/search?q=minimal+css+framework](https://www.google.com/search?q=minimal+css+framework),
we have Milligram, Pure, Base, MinimalCSS, Bulm, and Skeleton. There's even a
GitHub project which catalogs this:
[https://github.com/neiesc/ListOfMinimalistFrameworks#framewo...](https://github.com/neiesc/ListOfMinimalistFrameworks#framework-
for-css)

So my question would be: what sets Wing apart and why should I use it compared
to all other grid-ready, responsive, minimal frameworks out there?

~~~
psiclops
I am curious as well. The page looks very similar to skeleton's homepage.

What does this offer that other frameworks don't?

------
jbpetersen
Mousing over "check it out" makes the center div jump up and blur momentarily.
The same effect is more pronounced when mousing away from it as the button
fades back to its default.

Apparently my skills for debugging live CSS could use improvement since I
can't find whatever's changing to cause the effect.

~~~
kbr
That's weird...

Can you give more details? What do you mean by the center div?

Thanks for the feedback :)

~~~
iptables
I'm experiencing the same thing. by the center div, I think he means the big
text in the center where "WING" is. When you hover over it, it sort of
twitches a little bit.

------
tunnuz
On my Nexus 5X mobile the page scrolls also horizontally, revealing a white
space.

~~~
ecaron
I think that's not a problem with the framework, but the CDN link in a box
that should instead be scrolling unto itself. Still worth a GitHub issue to
get fixed...

------
Zekio
I will try it out :)

~~~
kbr
Awesome! Be sure to send me a link :)

